# I Can Not Add Another Person Onto My Existing Reservation!



## Everydaymatters (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, now I really need some help here. My cousin is going to take an AGR trip with me to Seattle in March. I already have her on the reservation for the return trip, but procrastinated and didn't try until today to put her on the trip to Seattle. I made the reservation back in September, got the old confirmation, and then a couple of weeks ago I got the E ticket.

I just now called AGR to put her on the reservation and was told they absolutely could not put her on my existing reservation. She _Might _be able to change the reservation to a new room if there are any available. But in order to keep my present room, which I do want to keep, she would have to cancel my reservation, make a new one, and take the chance that I can still get my present room, or any room at all.

This really seems absurd to me. They can't add someone to an existing reservation? I really need help on this.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2012)

That does sound utterly ridiculous.


----------



## RRrich (Dec 12, 2012)

Call again and keep calling until you get the answer you want


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 12, 2012)

Everydaymatters said:


> OK, now I really need some help here. My cousin is going to take an AGR trip with me to Seattle in March. I already have her on the reservation for the return trip, but procrastinated and didn't try until today to put her on the trip to Seattle. I made the reservation back in September, got the old confirmation, and then a couple of weeks ago I got the E ticket.
> 
> I just now called AGR to put her on the reservation and was told they absolutely could not put her on my existing reservation. She _Might _be able to change the reservation to a new room if there are any available. But in order to keep my present room, which I do want to keep, she would have to cancel my reservation, make a new one, and take the chance that I can still get my present room, or any room at all.
> 
> This really seems absurd to me. They can't add someone to an existing reservation? I really need help on this.


You could always try calling back to get a new agent, or ask for a supervisor.

I've been able to modify companions on AGR tickets in the past.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 12, 2012)

Call back and visit with another Agent. Right off the hand I see nothing unusual about your request especially since you are not going over the limits of the Room; it sounds like you spoke with an Agent who does not know how to do an "add" to an existing Res.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 12, 2012)

I went back to another agent and she told me she had issued a separate reservation for my cousin and linked it to my reservation. She assures me nobody will be charged extra for this. That was about 1/2 hour ago and I'm waiting for the email. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2012)

Tracktwentynine and I tried the "linked reservation" again - didn't work, but a kind conductor and LSA that didn't check ticket stubs let him stay in the room with me.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 12, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Tracktwentynine and I tried the "linked reservation" again - didn't work, but a kind conductor and LSA that didn't check ticket stubs let him stay in the room with me.


Linking isn't the answer, one needs to request an open sleeper ticket. Open sleeper requires that one person already had a coach reservation and the other a sleeper reservation. The agent can then take that coach reservation and create an open sleeper reservation for the person in coach. The ticket, when issued, will say "Open Sleeper" and it will not indicate the car & room number. So you need to inform the "coach" person on where to find you if you're not boarding at the same stop.

Both names will appear on the manifest however.

Note: For reasons unknown, the open sleeper reservation cannot be eTicketed, one will need to get a real ticket at the station. The person with the sleeper can still get an eTicket; but not the person who had the coach ticket.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 12, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Tracktwentynine and I tried the "linked reservation" again - didn't work, but a kind conductor and LSA that didn't check ticket stubs let him stay in the room with me.
> ...


Can an open sleeper ticket be cut at zero cost for use with an AGR sleeper redemption?


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 12, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Linking isn't the answer, one needs to request an open sleeper ticket. Open sleeper requires that one person already had a coach reservation and the other a sleeper reservation. The agent can then take that coach reservation and create an open sleeper reservation for the person in coach. The ticket, when issued, will say "Open Sleeper" and it will not indicate the car & room number. So you need to inform the "coach" person on where to find you if you're not boarding at the same stop.
> 
> Both names will appear on the manifest however.


This is not accurate. An open ticket will not appear on the manifest because it is not associated with that train. An open ticket is just that, a ticket between two points but not tied to a specific train.

Among other things, open tickets are a workaround for the fact that you cannot book two people with different endpoints into the same room. That, itself, is because a PNR requires that all passengers have the same itinerary (this is not Arrow specific, either; most, if not all, airline reservation systems have the same requirement as well). In order to prevent double-booking/overbooking, you can't put multiple PNRs into the same room.

The only way such would appear on the manifest is if a special service request line was added to the original PNR (the one with the room actually booked), indicating the situation. Then it would show up as text at the bottom of the manifest, but it still wouldn't show up right on the chart of passenger room assignments.

As for why the PNR in this thread can't have an extra person added (assuming they are traveling on the same itinerary), I don't know. I'm not familiar with AGR PNRs, so I don't know if there is some special circumstance, or just a matter of training.

Also, it doesn't require a coach reservation, since the open sleeper ticket is not a coach ticket. It is a sleeper ticket with the accommodation charge zeroed out (since it was already paid on the other PNR), and only rail fare charged (which may or may not be the same as the coach fare, depending on the bucket paid). It does not count against coach inventory because 1) it's a sleeper ticket, not a coach ticket, and 2) it's not tied to any train, anyway, and therefore doesn't go into any train's inventory.



> Note: For reasons unknown, the open sleeper reservation cannot be eTicketed, one will need to get a real ticket at the station. The person with the sleeper can still get an eTicket; but not the person who had the coach ticket.


The reasons are quite known (for those that know the reasons). Etickets are enabled on a train number basis. Open tickets do not have a train number, and therefore a PNR with an open ticket would be ineligible for eticketing.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 12, 2012)

Last year my wife and I had an AGR bedroom award PDX-SEA-CHI-NOL. We had no issues adding my sister onto the PNR. None.


----------



## amamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Everydaymatters, based on what some of the others have posted, I would call back and see if you can find someone who can actually add them to your room and onto your PNR if you are traveling on the same trip together the entire way. Keep calling until you can find someone who can help. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2012)

What we need is for an reservation agent to join up on the forum (or for one of us to get a job there) so we have our own dedicated agent to take care of (apparently) confusing stuff like this.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 12, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Note: For reasons unknown, the open sleeper reservation cannot be eTicketed, one will need to get a real ticket at the station. The person with the sleeper can still get an eTicket; but not the person who had the coach ticket.
> ...


Interesting! I never noticed that before, but upon checking a recent reservation confirmation, I see that it does indeed Not have a train number indicated.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm more confused than ever since reading all of the above. The AGR agent who arranged it did tell me that my cousin has to get her ticket in Bloomington, and that sounds like it's in line with what Trogdor said.

At the moment I still have not received the email with my cousin's info. I called AGR again this morning, about 1/2 hour ago, was assured she was sending the email, and I still don't have it!

Stay tuned. If I don't get it by tomorrow morning, I'll call AGR again.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 13, 2012)

AGR is by far the weakest link in the whole Amtrak system. Previously I was informed that AGR will only ticket routes that appear automatically on Amtrak.com. Ok, so be it. Having consulted Amtrak.com I found ELP > LAX > PDX > CHI to be a legitimate routing on certain days. Since it only crosses zones once I figured this would be a two zone award. Not so said multiple AGR representatives. ELP to PDX was one zone and PDX to CHI was two more zones, resulting in a three zone award. No amount of clarification was forthcoming. Upon being transferred to a "supervisor" I asked how many zones would be involved if I went from ELP to Wolf Point and then from Wolf Point to Chicago. He said that would require two one-zone awards, not a single two zone award and that the rules would require me to stay in Wolf Point overnight. I asked him which rule required me to stay in Wolf Point and where I could find it. His reply was that it was on the website, so I asked where I could find this rule and he said it was in the terms and conditions. Again I asked which part of the T&C's referred to this rule so I could see it and finally he admitted that it might not be in there. I asked what the name of the rule book was that was being consulted in his determination and he couldn't provide one. Apparently there is no rule book. It's all just a bunch of random nonsense. Which is probably why you cannot book connections or sleepers on the website. A computer requires a well defined algorithm that can be applied over and over again without constantly changing in random ways at random intervals, and apparently that's simply not what AGR is interested in.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 13, 2012)

And the Beat goes on!  AGR still Making It Up as they Go Along! :blink: Time for AGR Insider and whoever is in charge of AGR to come up with a Policy that is Clear, Concise and Known by All, Especially the Agents, Supervisors and, Ahem, we Members! Is this Anyway to run a Customer Loyality Program? :help:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 13, 2012)

AGR was fine at first, during the points _*earning*_ stage. It was only when I tried _*spending*_ my points that it started becoming a problem. Now I'm down to *50,000* AGR points, which is apparently just barely enough to get me from El Paso to Chicago in a roomette one way, depending on the day of the week. Crossing the entire country from coast to coast can apparently take as many as _*five zones*_ depending on who answers the phone, which is odd since there are only _*three zones*_ listed on AGR's national map. Folks can continue to defend AGR until they're blue in the face, but the fact remains that it's virtually impossible to count on AGR for any specific routing at any given point cost. Their map does not reflect the reality of how the program actually works. You research your options, you call AGR, you plead and beg, and then you take whatever they happen to offer. I've never once had a "supervisor" make anything better. The only thing I've ever gotten from a supervisor is an even more restricted interpretation than the original agent's offer.


----------



## amamba (Dec 13, 2012)

I disagree that its virtually impossible to count on AGR for any specific routing at any given point cost. For example, if you are leaving from a major stop like CHI, NYP, SEA, etc it is very predictable to know what routings will come up and what the point value will be.

I think it just throws them into a state of confusion - because there don't appear to be rules - when one tries to board or debark at a less popular/common location that might be mid-route or also on a zone border, or when the routing brings you around somewhat circuitously.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 13, 2012)

Texas Sunset, I suggest you write a complaint to headquarters. Mail it in and document everything you've tried and encountered. There is a management team that sets the policies and the call centers just do their best to apply those policies with whatever level of direction they're given.

If you don't like mailing letters, try sending a FlyerTalk PM to AGR Insider with your membership details and documented grievances.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 13, 2012)

amamba said:


> I think it just throws them into a state of confusion - because there don't appear to be rules - when one tries to board or debark at a less popular/common location that might be mid-route or also on a zone border, or when the routing brings you around somewhat circuitously.


And that's where the fun comes in. I'd much rather have an indeterminate program like AGR where anything is possible, but nothing is certain, than a rule-bound program like American Airlines' that doesn't allow me to book travel when I want.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 13, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > I think it just throws them into a state of confusion - because there don't appear to be rules - when one tries to board or debark at a less popular/common location that might be mid-route or also on a zone border, or when the routing brings you around somewhat circuitously.
> ...


How much would you charge to book this trip as a two zone award?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 13, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > I think it just throws them into a state of confusion - because there don't appear to be rules - when one tries to board or debark at a less popular/common location that might be mid-route or also on a zone border, or when the routing brings you around somewhat circuitously.
> ...


And here I thought you were complaining all this time about AGR's lack of published rules because you actually craved consistency. :giggle:


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 13, 2012)

Anthony said:


> And here I thought you were complaining all this time about AGR's lack of published rules because you actually craved consistency. :giggle:


I'll take inconsistency if it gives me availability, an occasional oddly inexpensive trip, or entertainment. So far AGR has given me all three, and that's key. I have no problem using AGR points, but I'm having a devil of a time finding American Airlines redemptions that make any sense.

In any case, AGR is what it is, and I see no great advantage in complaining about things I can't change.

What I dislike is people claiming that there are rules, when (if they exist) they are secret, inconsistently applied, and subject to change at any time without notice. I can't see the difference from between such nebulous so-called "rules" and no rules at all, so I prefer to assume that there are no rules, and act accordingly. I don't ask for special favors, and I take my lumps when they are dealt. It's worked well for me so far, though I admit I've been using AGR points for only five years.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 14, 2012)

I still haven't received the email with my cousin's ticket. I again called AGR and the lady really did everything she could and tried to send it a couple of times, talked to support, etc., but still can't email it to me. She said I can pick up my cousin's ticket the next time I go to Bloomington.

The strange thing is that she was able to re-send my e-ticket, but can't send my cousin's.

So once again, stay tuned. I don't know when I'll be in Bloomington again, but I'll stop by the station and see what happens there.


----------



## gswager (Dec 14, 2012)

It's hit and miss with email for me. I usually received about 80% of emails from Amtrak reservation system. Don't know why it does. As long as you have reservation number, you can get ticket from staffed station or Quiktrak machine.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 14, 2012)

Betty,

It sounds like they're trying to send you an eTicket for your cousin. If indeed as I suspect the agent managed to setup an Open Sleeper ticket, then no eTicket can be generated. She must obtain a conventional ticket.

The agent should be able to trigger the old style email, with the more traditional bar code on it that you can scan at a Quik-Trak. But again they cannot trigger an eTicket.

Do you have the reservation number at least? If so, you can simply provide that to the agent at the station to get her ticket(s).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 14, 2012)

amamba said:


> I disagree that its virtually impossible to count on AGR for any specific routing at any given point cost. For example, if you are leaving from a major stop like CHI, NYP, SEA, etc it is very predictable to know what routings will come up and what the point value will be. I think it just throws them into a state of confusion - because there don't appear to be rules - when one tries to board or debark at a less popular/common location that might be mid-route or also on a zone border, or when the routing brings you around somewhat circuitously.


Those are all good points Amamba. Where I get frustrated is when I have no idea if I'm being told the truth or not because the "truth" is never fully defined in the first place. That's very aggravating to me. I'm used to dealing with rather restrictive redemption rules through airlines such as American and United, but as as complicated as those programs can be they still follow well defined rules that can be programmed into a website that allows me to find what I want without having to know every individual rule and restriction. If the website shows it then you can book it without having to argue with anyone. If I can't find a flight and point rate I want from American's website then I can often find it with on United's or US Air's websites. In the case of Amtrak I can't find anything unless and until I call and ask a human to chose to agree to my proposition and there's no other railway loyalty program to fall back on when AGR decides to play hardball with my points. They either agree or you simply don't ride. Sometimes even when they agree you can't make any changes or else they might try to unwind the previous arrangement. AGR's sytem is nuts, and this is coming from someone who spends lots of time working with multiple airline programs and alliances.



Anthony said:


> Texas Sunset, I suggest you write a complaint to headquarters. Mail it in and document everything you've tried and encountered. There is a management team that sets the policies and the call centers just do their best to apply those policies with whatever level of direction they're given. If you don't like mailing letters, try sending a FlyerTalk PM to AGR Insider with your membership details and documented grievances.


I thought about contacting AGR Insider but how would I go about proving I was right and the agents were wrong? For all I know the agents are telling me the truth and the zone map just hasn't been updated yet to reflect all these new zones that keep popping up. It seems odd that I'd get so many agents who are in perfect agreement that I can't book anything that isn't direct without being penalized with additional phantom zones. Presumably these agents were instructed to behave this way. Otherwise why would they act this way? Every disagreement I've ever had with AGR always ends in a stalemate due to lack of transparency and nothing AGR insider says on Flyertalk is likely to change that. The trains I wanted to book are already sold out of my room selection at this point anyway. Even if AGR Insider chose to side with me how would I use that decision to get what I want from the next agent? Maybe I'm just having a mental block but I can't see how AGR Insider can help me beyond saying I'm right or wrong and then wishing me better luck on my next attempt.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2012)

Since it seems you've been told conflicting information from different agents, AGR Insider should be able to confirm which one is right, or the fact that there is no "right" and it really is up to each agent's discretion.

It would be utterly fascinating to see what she had to say about the topic and the lack of consistency when it comes to LD redemptions.

Edit to add: And the biggest takeaway should be if she says "This is correct", finding out where the reference is that says it's correct, so that the next time you call in you can say "look at reference X, page Y" and have the proper guidance applied.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 14, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Sunset, I suggest you write a complaint to headquarters. Mail it in and document everything you've tried and encountered. There is a management team that sets the policies and the call centers just do their best to apply those policies with whatever level of direction they're given. If you don't like mailing letters, try sending a FlyerTalk PM to AGR Insider with your membership details and documented grievances.
> ...


Well proving you're right is something you can't really do, since AGR makes the rules. Best you can do is lay out your case to Insider and let them tell you who is right or wrong.

As for what to do if Insider tells you that you're right, it's real simple. Insider is at the very top of the AGR food chain. They can simply ask you for your name & account number via PM. With that they can then call and educate a supervisor in the call center, and have that supervisor call you to book your trip. Now I notice that you say the trip you wanted is now sold out, so obviously nothing can be done about that now. But certainly the next time it happens, take you case up with Insider!

Years ago, back before AGR moved in house, one of the supervisors from the contractor that handled things joined up here to assist people. Sort of an unofficial AGR Insider. I tell you this as an example of how it can help.

Member Greg (gswager) tried to book a trip and his station is right on border line. He called up to book something and the agent falsely told him that his trip would be a two zone award. Greg vented his frustration here on the forum, and was also seeking confirmation that he was right. Many of us told him that indeed he was correct. Greg noted that he would call later as he had things to do.

This supervisor saw his post, and somehow managed to figure out which agent in his office had taken Greg's call. So he was able to back track and figure out what trip Greg wanted. By the time Greg got back home, he had a message on his answering machine confirming that his trip was now booked and at the correct number of zones.

And not to demean this wonderful gentleman who took it upon himself to join our forum and help people, but he was only a call center supervisor. Again the AGR Insider Account was setup by the second in command at AGR, Vicky Radke. One of her assistants often handles the day to day posting there, but again anything sent to that account is reaching the highest levels at AGR. If Vicky or one of her people say jump, the supervisors at the call centers say "how high?"


----------



## Anthony (Dec 15, 2012)

Everydaymatters said:


> I still haven't received the email with my cousin's ticket. I again called AGR and the lady really did everything she could and tried to send it a couple of times, talked to support, etc., but still can't email it to me. She said I can pick up my cousin's ticket the next time I go to Bloomington.
> 
> The strange thing is that she was able to re-send my e-ticket, but can't send my cousin's.
> 
> So once again, stay tuned. I don't know when I'll be in Bloomington again, but I'll stop by the station and see what happens there.


Is it possible that there are two email addresses in the redemption reservation? There's a system glitch where if you have multiple email addresses in a redemption booking, only the first email address gets the eTicket email. The bug doesn't apply to paid bookings, only free ones. Supposedly a fix is in the pipeline but not in place yet.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 15, 2012)

Alan, I do have my cousins reservation number. From what you said, it shouldn't be a problem picking it up in Bloomington. Anthony, I changed my email address over a year ago. I don't know how they work it when someone sends them a new email address. It's possible they do have the old one as well.

My next scheduled trip to Bloomington isn't until the beginning of next year. It's only about 20 miles away, but I just don't get out of El Paso very often.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 17, 2012)

*Update: Dear daughter had to go to Bloomington for some Christmas shopping and I went with her. We stopped at the BNL station and the agent issued three paper tickets:*

*The first one was for my original reservation, showing all of the pertinent information: date, train numbers, car and room numbers, reservation number. These were all on **one** ticket.*

*Then there were **two** tickets issued for my cousin. These must be the open tickets Trogdor, Alan and Anthony talked about. They don't have a reservation number, train number, car number, room number. My reservation number is not on her tickets. The first one shows BNL and LAX, the second one shows LAX and SEA. There's not a lot of information on these two tickets. Basically there's only her name, the original and destination stations and the dates. They both show Superliner Romette, but no room number.*

*My only concern is that her tickets do not show a link to my tickets. If that's ok, then we're good to go.*


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2012)

Since they both show that she is in a roomettes, I think you're ok.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 17, 2012)

Betty,

That's exactly what they should look like. Now the key thing here is that her tickets are real Amtrak tickets. Lose them and you've lost the money! So put them some place safe and treat them like Amtrak tickets in the past or cash.

Your ticket would still be an eTicket, so your's could be lost and still reprinted without issue.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the help and advice. It's always very much appreciated.


----------



## New to Train Traveler (Sep 16, 2013)

Same thing has just happend to me. The agent I contacted on the weekend did not really know how to handle it and indicated the new ticket would not be eligible for sleeper meal service. (This agent was there on a Sunday night.) The agent I called during the week afterward knew exactly what to do without any prompting. Problem looks to be solved for me. Yep, I need to pick up a physical ticket, but no prob since we are near the station anyway.


----------

